# Favorite Full Body



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

*What is your favorite full body?*​
GHG4347.25%FA55.49%Dakota1516.48%Big Foot2224.18%Other66.59%


----------



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

What is your favorite full body?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I think the GHG look the best, but with the ring bases and all they take twice as long to set as the bigfoots. :beer:


----------



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

What other brands of full body did I forget to add to the poll? Those were all I could think of.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

sportplast. Come on


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

older style hardcores.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Dave Smiths..... very economical


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

JuvyPimp said:


> Dave Smiths..... very economical


The poll was for favorite fullbody. That doesn't have to include economics. My "other" vote would be for DSD's. :beer:


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Commando said:


> JuvyPimp said:
> 
> 
> > Dave Smiths..... very economical
> ...


How do you figure??????

If I could afford them, they would be my "favorite". Realism+User friendliness+economics(at least reasonable)=Favorite .......... :beer: :beer: :beer:

Everybody has different favorites for different reasons :beer:


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

wow ghg had some impressive results


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Gosh I am glad I got off the koolaide now.. :beer:


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

I like the bigfoots...They seem to hold up good as far as paint....I dont have a decoy trailer so we haul them our trucks. I also live 15 miles from where they are made, so I dont pay shipping, that may also be the reason. I think all the newer fb's look good...Just my :2cents: . Good luck to all!!! We cant hunt till the 26th, cant wait.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Sillosocks.


----------

